# Stop Motion Pro



## Maffy (16. September 2002)

kennt jemand diese software? 

wie sind eure erfahrungen mit diesem tool für Stop Motion Animation.


----------



## goela (16. September 2002)

Welches meinst Du denn? [Edit]Hab Überschrift überlesen! Na egal - lass Antwort mal so stehen![/Edit]

Dieses (Stop Motion Pro) oder dieses (Clay Animation).
Zweiteres ist kostenlos!

Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit beiden! Aber bei letzterem findest Du ein MessageBoard - in Englisch!


----------



## ponda (16. September 2002)

hab mal einen stop motion mit lego figuren und steinen gemacht. war echt lustig, aber auch sehr zeitaufwendig. und wenn dann mal ein jüngerer bruder meint, mitten beim filmen die ganze szene durcheinander zu bringen, verliert man leicht die nerven, da ja alles wieder so hingestellt werden muss, wie es vorher war. (mir ist es nicht mehr gelungen, da musste ich nochmal komplett neu anfangen )

die ergebnisse sind aber (wenn man sich mühe gibt) meistens sehr gut. dann macht es doppelt so viel spass, es anzusehen.
Welches programm ich benutzt hab weiß ich leider nicht mehr. war aber glaub ich schon ein älteres und kostenloses. ich denke aber mal, dass es nicht allzuviel ausmacht (kann mich aber auch irren). ich würd aber erstmal mit einem kostenlosen prog anfangen. (umsteigen kann man immer noch)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. September 2002)

Ich glaube das ist gar nicht gut für das Bandlaufwerk  

Mach doch ganz einfach Photos mit deiner Cam und füge die in Premiere per Batch ein. Hast den gleichen Effekt 4 nothing.


----------



## MoMo (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Ich glaube das ist gar nicht gut für das Bandlaufwerk  *


 Bei Photos wird bei vielen Cams auch auf's Band geschrieben - jedenfalls für 10 Sek.!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. September 2002)

Naja dann meine ich halt nur welche mit externer FlashCard für Photos.


----------



## MoMo (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Naja dann meine ich halt nur welche mit externer FlashCard für Photos.  *


 - also Sony Camcorder .

Unter welcher Bandlaufdauer nimmt es denn Schaden ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. September 2002)

Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber es gibt nicht umsonst kleine Gerätchen, die die kompletten Bänder überspielen und die du dann an den PC anschließt zum Capturen; damit nicht die Bandautomatik und das Band im Camcorder so stark beansprucht werden.


----------



## MoMo (16. September 2002)

Schade


----------



## goela (16. September 2002)

Du musst Dir auch überlegen, warum die Kamera im Pausemodus nur 5min läuft und dann abschaltet! Nein, nicht nur um Akku zu sparen, sondern weil der Kopf ständig auf dem (bzw. nahe am Band) Band rotiert!

Dadurch wird längerfristig das Band und auch der Kopf beansprucht!

Sony Camcorder können auch das Videosignal ohne Kassette weitergeben. So kann ich meinen Camcorder auch als WebCam im Zusammenhang mit meiner analogen Schnittkarte verwenden! Sage nur Netmeeting!


----------



## Maffy (16. September 2002)

bei stop motion pro (SMP) handelt es sich um eine software für die einzelbild aufnahme mit mini dv unterstützung. 

man braucht nur eine ohci fähige capture karte und eine mini dv an den computer anschließen. 

man braucht hier kein band in die videokammera einzulegen da das bild direkt im computer und in Stop Motion PRO angezeigt wird. 

über eine fernsteuerrung (anleitung auf http://www.stopmotionpro.com) kann man dann endsprechend bild für bild aufnehmen. 

laut hersteller.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. September 2002)

Du kannst nicht bei jedem Camcorder ohne das Band aufnehmen - bei mir z.B. nicht!


----------



## MoMo (16. September 2002)

Hab's gestern ausprobiert und es hat geklappt .


----------



## Maffy (17. September 2002)

sobald man ein band in die camera einlegt und dann längere zeit nichts macht schaltet sich meine camera auch aus.

wenn ich jedoch kein band reinlege bleibt die camera belibig lange an ohne automatisch abzuschalten.

man braucht nicht umbedingt Stop motion PRO das gleiche kann man auch in Premiere machen. hier gibt es im capture modul eine möglichkeit einzelbilder  aufzunehmen.


----------

